# VIP922 - Where is my EHD?



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

My extended hard drive was not accessible for playback viewing until software 107 was available. Now it's not even listed in the My Media listing. It just disappeared! I rebooted the unit with no result. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

When you click on DVR is there an item in the My Media bar My 922? Does it have a down pointing arrow? If so click it and when it drops down you should see External device 1 under My 922. If not you do have a problem.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

olguy said:


> When you click on DVR is there an item in the My Media bar My 922? Does it have a down pointing arrow? If so click it and when it drops down you should see External device 1 under My 922. If not you do have a problem.


I do have a problem, I don't even have "My 922" as an item. I did have it yesterday. Let's see what happens in the morning:eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Need some more info...

What kind of hard drive?

One possibility... if you leave the drive connected all the time... you might need to disconnect the drive (possibly even unplug it) and then try again. The update might have caused the receiver to not "see" the drive connected unless you break the connection and re-connect.

Also possible you have a hard drive that is "sleeping".


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Need some more info...
> 
> What kind of hard drive?
> 
> ...


good call, I did exactly what stewart said and like a computer who's USb port has been accessed, it did see the EHD. I still have the problem of not being able to move the contents of the EHD, but can live with this since i also have a 722 which also has an EHD and is located in a different part of my house.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also possible you have a hard drive that is "sleeping".


I didn't think of that because my 1T Seagate that the 622s could not wake up works like a charm now on the 922. I'm old and worn out and my memory is sometimes short :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's the problem with computers... as logical as they "should" be... sometimes they just don't operate logically 

Glad to hear you're working again.

In theory we should now have playback from the EHD and transfer from the EHD now... just waiting on the ability to transfer to the EHD.


----------

